# Classic likes and Dislikes



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Liked the venue plenty of hotels restaurants and the town treated the shooters well ,good ranges , good vender area , served beer at the shootdown!!!

Need to switch practice and sims range location, practice range was a bottle neck and a good little hike from vender area!
Plenty of room for more bag targets to set up another practice bag range keep the people spread out and put a timer on the practice range!

Maybe have a shuttle service for shooters to the range it was a good little walk but not to bad for the young guys!!

Nothing about the shoot but rhienhert needs some quality control at thier facility before they ship out targets. Heads wouldn't stay on some targets didn't have cores my groups last target was a mule deer that did not have a core! Talked to a range official and he said when he unboxed the targets that if he would have personally bought them he would have sent them back, poor quality!!

Would definetly go back it took allot of hard work to set the first one up good job!!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

We shot mckenzies not rhineharts and I will agree on target quality. McKenzie has went down in quality since Delta bought them. 

Where were all the restaurants other than fast food joints?


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

outbackarcher said:


> We shot mckenzies not rhineharts and I will agree on target quality. McKenzie has went down in quality since Delta bought them.
> 
> Where were all the restaurants other than fast food joints?


My bad on the targets we where talking in the car and I had rhinehart on the mind woops! Look up the website urbanspoon and it will give you a list restaurants by type of food!! We ate at a steak house on the 4th floor of a bank building it was good!!!


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Plenty of restaurants when you got to town. 2ns st sw I think it was had a lot of places both ways. AJs steak house was ok. 

Need to widen up the pathways and really clean up the lanes. Cutting little saplings down and leaving 3-4" tripping stumps wasn't a good idea especially for the more veteran (old folks) shooters. 

Pretty good shoot over all. Water at all the stations and even buckets so people could dunk their towels instead of using drinking water. Guess there is nothing wrong with sharing sweat with a little over 1,000 people you don't know.


----------



## gaberichter (Aug 31, 2008)

The bags were always crowded. The practice range wasn't any worse than any others I have been to. I do agree that the different "attractions" (ranges, sims, practice range) were too far apart. I used my gps app when I left the practice range to go to the team shoot and it was .94 miles from the practice range tent to my stake Z10. 

Cullman was great I just don't think some of the good places were prepared but they did the best they could. They will be ready next time im sure.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

knox_nate said:


> Plenty of restaurants when you got to town. 2ns st sw I think it was had a lot of places both ways. AJs steak house was ok.
> 
> Need to widen up the pathways and really clean up the lanes. Cutting little saplings down and leaving 3-4" tripping stumps wasn't a good idea especially for the more veteran (old folks) shooters.


There were alot of trip hazards in the lanes along with a few pungy sticks. 

As far as AJ's steak house I guess it would be good if you were getting a colonoscopy the next day.


----------



## jasonray84 (Jan 18, 2012)

Definitely do not recommend AJ's, poor service, some fish was done others not, neither good. As for classic good other than the walking, good courses, tough judging yardage, like idea of seeing more staggered stakes and angles on targets, I think they should use this more often in some of the higher amateur classes


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I really liked the zig zag stakes on range A. It was alot of walking to get to the ranges but I think they will improve that. I also like to tougher ranges.


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

I liked it a lot there is always things you can improve on.its a great place,I hope it's there next year.


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

Yep Urban Spoon website is what I use when we go out of town. It's rating for places are usually pretty accurate to our taste. There was a BBQ joint down the road from our hotel called Johnny's that was eatable. It was a vinegar based BBQ sauce...not usually my favorite and wasn't in this case either but still decent place to eat.

I agree with ya on the cramped lanes. The logs and such didn't bother me...it was the area behind the stakes that I thought needed work....the walkways. With all the shooter chairs and non shooters piled up there, it was very tight trying to just move from stake to stake without knocking something over or running over somebody. 

I shot with Orlando...he got 6th in bow novice. He has an artificial leg and had a little difficulty with stepping over the logs and the sapling stubs. He made it alright though...I about took a nose dive myself on one that tripped me up lol

Still had a blast though. Already plotting and planning for a couple Pro/Am events next yr. Maybe I will have my own bow by then and wont have to borrow one.


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

It was my first ASA shoot and I had a blast. There were things I didn't like but I wasn't about to say anything cause I'm new. One of the guys I shot with took for freakin ever on the stake. He would also run up to every stake range it and look it over through binos before the first shooter could get there. I live nearby so I didn't have any problems with hotels and such. I did mention to a few people that I know around Cullman about the hotel price gouging. Maybe it won't be so bad next year.


----------



## bill_collector (Jul 5, 2009)

I took a few pics that I will post later for the guys that didn't get to make it.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Long walk was a monster in the heat!!


----------



## wvlongshot (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey baarcher, I thought you were bringing your souped up wheelchair to this event???


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Ranges E and F had a lot of Holes in the lanes and I went into a few of them as they were covered up with the leaves and stickers, then 3-4" stumps were getting all of us both days.. Lanes were a little dark but not too bad IMO.. I agree that the ranges were pretty far from the practice bags.. I had a GREAT group of guys that I shot with so that made up for my crappy scores. Overall I had a good time and hope to make it back next year!


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

I shot in the same group with woodyw333 and could not have asked for a better group of guys to shoot with had a great time. We or should I say I had some problems with sticks being in the way of my arrow but all in all a great shoot. Hey woodyw333 had great time.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Best Classic I have been to IMO. I'm old and fat so i need to walk. I had a great time and hope to return. The trip hazards do need to be cut as close to ground as possible. Also, the range setter uppers need to stop scaring all the targets away. LOL. Lots of quartering away shots.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

wvlongshot said:


> Hey baarcher, I thought you were bringing your souped up wheelchair to this event???


They wouldn't let me use it! It's not street legal with the new pipes....


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

regarding stumps, i guess the geezers know how to look where they're goin' cause i only saw one of my compadres take a fall. :wink:
there were some bee hazards but i don't think that was the organizers fault...unless Buzz put 'em out there for spite. we'd all like to see more bag targets, especially with a 7:30 tee time. 
i thought the room rates were a little high..higher than i paid for similar rooms. but the folks were nice and accomodating even to the point of setting out breakfast an hour earlier than their usual time. wait staff at the resturants we ate at were smiling and friendly. we had a looonnnnggg wait for dinner at a small italian place (an hour for a plate of spaghetti? i recommended they bring in Gordon Ramsey to get the kitchen squared away.) but Cracker Barrel can make up for a lot of bad meals eaten at other places.
lots of volunteers and they all seemed to have been squared away beforehand and knew their jobs.

i noticed lots of people seemed to have solved the long walk problem by finding parking places closer to the ranges or hitching rides on shuttles.

the site was a lot more central than any classic site i've been to. it was a little over 350 miles for us and i talked to several folks who also liked the location.

one thing they could do next year is see to it that i win something in the drawing after i chugged around getting all those squares signed. btw, thanks to the sponsors who contributed to the prize pool.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bill_collector said:


> It was my first ASA shoot and I had a blast. There were things I didn't like but I wasn't about to say anything cause I'm new. One of the guys I shot with took for freakin ever on the stake. He would also run up to every stake range it and look it over through binos before the first shooter could get there. I live nearby so I didn't have any problems with hotels and such. I did mention to a few people that I know around Cullman about the hotel price gouging. Maybe it won't be so bad next year.


first shooter gets two minutes everybody else gets one minute. if it gets too bad, call 'em on it. some people just don't know the rules and need a reminder.


----------



## msbigdawg (Oct 15, 2010)

It was my first Classic and 2nd Big ASA event ...Had a blast ..plenty of places to eat once you found them...lol...We stayed up in Decatur alot cheaper and only 20 min ride.....It was a good walk but i needed it to stretch out the achillies tendon anyway...yea those toe stumpers and vines were tuff but we all managed to not hit the ground...Had one of my partners in a walking boot know it was tuff on him,was gona bring mine glad i didnt.. Weather was great...good fair tuff course..didnt shoot my best but not my worst...also Had a GREAT group of guys and hope to get to shoot with them again at some point...will be back again next yr


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Clean lanes up a little better.Maybe advertise some stuff a little better.I got home and my wife looked in the packet they gave out when you paid for parking.When she saw all the cool stuff to do around the area,she made the comment she would have liked to have went.Guess what I'm saying is we would like to known about all that stuff earlier.


----------



## CKyleC (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm from Cullman and am glad to hear all the constructive criticism. I usually go to Decatur to eat unless I am going to cracker barrel. Next year there will be a Logan's on exit 310. Just so everyone knows, we had shuttles ready to take y'all to the range and it was decided Wednesday to not use them. I'm not sure if it was the Abbey or ASA that made the call.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I really can't think of anything really "bad" to say.

Maybe one thing that could be easily resolved is having a narrow single line at the practice range. Use 3 lines or staging areas. One for each of the ranges. It just makes sense to have a separate line for the 50 yard max, 40 yard max and 30 yard max ranges.

The road that "K" range was on is really too narrow. Short of bringing in a dozer there isn't a true way to fix it. The other range road seemed much better. The shooting lanes on "K" were much "rougher" than on "D" range. Different folks most of done the "K" and "D" lanes.

Really liked being in the woods and having plenty of cool fresh water easily accessible. Loved walking through the Abbey grounds. I believe it was the county that supplied the wings, thanks. The bar-b-que truck could have used more staff!!!!!!


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

CKyleC said:


> I'm from Cullman and am glad to hear all the constructive criticism. I usually go to Decatur to eat unless I am going to cracker barrel. Next year there will be a Logan's on exit 310. Just so everyone knows, we had shuttles ready to take y'all to the range and it was decided Wednesday to not use them. I'm not sure if it was the Abbey or ASA that made the call.


Cullman is a great town with plenty of places to eat. I look forward to shooting there again......with range shuttles.


----------



## msuwxguy (Mar 20, 2012)

Had a great time! This was my first asa shoot. Like everyone else the walk was a bit far but i just started heading over there early so I could take my time and sit down to catch my breath at my stake before shooting started. My fat but needed to walk some anyways. Looking forward to going back. My only complaint is the hotel prices. Seemed a little high for a small town. Maybe the asa can work something out with the hotels next year for a discount. Spent close to $500 just in hotel costs for one room!!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

I enjoyed the setup. The ranges were a good walk, but still not bad. Water was an issue, but only for the later shooters on Sat afternoon, at least on the K45 range...we were dry...but it was manageable. Sunday there was plenty.... Some of the lanes were kinda tight, but it made for some challenging shots. Overall, I think it was a great job by the city of Cullman, and the ASA. I'll be back next time. 

Oh, it was a lot fun picking at Mike and Don with the "red solo cup" rendition I made up for them, but it was all Lorraine's idea....:grin: And I'm also very humbled to sing the national anthem every chance I get. Very thankful for the folks that put it on the line around the world, just to I can go spend a weekend with my friends shooting a bow.....:thumbs_up


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

few things i did not like

1. all the so called camera men during the shoot off. very rude. they were asked to move by spectators, but refused. i will not state name, but there was a person without a camera, just taking up space.apparantly he thought it was funny, he just stood there and smiled at the crowd,and shook his head no when asked to move not cool


----------



## BThompson (May 25, 2009)

My first Classic. Had a great time. Liked the location and facility. Walk to ranges were a bit long and shooting lanes could have been a little clearer, but I think the filks in Cullman did a very good job for the first time. Hope we return there next year.


----------



## Jame (Feb 16, 2003)

Very nice setup. Just real unique place to shoot. Really enjoyed it.
Jame


----------



## Hallsway (Jan 16, 2009)

A little confusion at the start with the sudden range change on G, and H the first day. Shooting was slow, didnt know if it was one group or several but I heard a lot of people complaining about it to the range officials but never got better. Even archers from other ranges that where done was coming down to the range towards the end to find out what was taking so long, because they where waiting on people still on the course. So maybe a closer watch on shoot time limits would help. More warm up bags, or multiple bag ranges. Saw several people bring there own target. That can get dangerous. With shotgun starts, it gets crazy. One guy fell off the ledge from trail to shooting stake and needed taken out by the medics. A lot of people needed help up and down off the course but you run into the same thing hunting so come prepared. Vendor area was nice. Cooling fans at the tent in back was really nice, those things got used a lot by a lot of people. People were friendly. Good direction signs, which made you figure out the place pretty quick. Parking was good, and the parking attendants where nice, I didn't get yelled at once.

The town was cool. Easy to get around. Campus was great. It was the most I paid for a hotel out of all my shoots this year. Can't comment much on the food unless you really want hear about Waffle House, Taco Bell, and Dominoes.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

J Whittington said:


> few things i did not like
> 
> 1. all the so called camera men during the shoot off. very rude. they were asked to move by spectators, but refused. i will not state name, but there was a person without a camera, just taking up space.apparantly he thought it was funny, he just stood there and smiled at the crowd,and shook his head no when asked to move not cool


sounds like somebody needed a lesson in manners. questions: what are there so many more horses azzez than there are horses?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Hallsway said:


> A little confusion at the start with the sudden range change on G, and H the first day. Shooting was slow, didnt know if it was one group or several but I heard a lot of people complaining about it to the range officials but never got better. Even archers from other ranges that where done was coming down to the range towards the end to find out what was taking so long, because they where waiting on people still on the course. So maybe a closer watch on shoot time limits would help. More warm up bags, or multiple bag ranges. Saw several people bring there own target. That can get dangerous. With shotgun starts, it gets crazy. One guy fell off the ledge from trail to shooting stake and needed taken out by the medics. A lot of people needed help up and down off the course but you run into the same thing hunting so come prepared. Vendor area was nice. Cooling fans at the tent in back was really nice, those things got used a lot by a lot of people. People were friendly. Good direction signs, which made you figure out the place pretty quick. Parking was good, and the parking attendants where nice, I didn't get yelled at once.
> 
> The town was cool. Easy to get around. Campus was great. It was the most I paid for a hotel out of all my shoots this year. Can't comment much on the food unless you really want hear about Waffle House, Taco Bell, and Dominoes.


Seems more "warm up bags" is a frequent after tournament comment. 

Positives:
- having tents behind the warm up bags. Should be a standard set up!!!!!
- As mentioned above the cooling fans were a big positive.
- having the warm up bags so close to the vendor area and the tents with cooling fans. 
- sims range close by
- SHADED practice range laid out very much like the competition courses! BIG positive. I have never liked the practice range layout at London, KY.

Have shade canopies and plenty of water for *ALL* tournaments at practice bags. These canopies will also provide cover for showers that may spring up.


----------



## Jennifer Holton (Apr 10, 2012)

it was nice, quite of few stumps that I tripped over, but then again I can trip over nothing. I would have liked a shuttle but managed the walk just fine. Went to the evening swim on Saturday an address or direction would have been helpful on the card that was passed out, but the kids loved it. 

We stayed at Smith Lake RV resort, it was nice and had dinner one night at the Angler (seafood) it was good and had fast service. Cullman urgent care was also very friendly and nice.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

This was only my second big ASA shoot and I had a blast. I really liked the layout of everything and I really didn't mind the walk to the ranges and I thought everything was run pretty smooth for having so many shooters there. I am definately planning on going back next year, but I plan on being a better prepared for the tough ranges.


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

I thought the Classic was fantastic. The people of Cullman couldn't have been nicer. The hospitality tents were a great idea. One suggestion for next year: Clean the shooting lanes. Trim the briars and cut the little stobs even with the ground. I was skint up like a tongue ox when I finished. Lol. Guess I'm just getting clumsy in my old age.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

I was truly impressed with the people, the abbey, and the chamber of Cullman. They worked hard on this and it showed, everything from the quality and prices of the food, to the actual facility itself, just super nice. All of the staff at the hotel where we stayed we the nicest people we have run across in all of our travels. We felt welcomed everywhere we went. 
I didnt shoot the tournament, but i heard what a long walk it was, so hopefully they can come up with a shuttle or tram for next year. For their first big archery event, these folks really did a knock out job!


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

Our group had a large time. The ranges were a LONG distance away from VIP parking. Kind of an odd place for the classic but it was a nice location. After the first round I thought about doing a swan dive into the holy water...worst round I have ever shot. Oh well, well will be returning to AL next year Lord willing!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

long walk? hey, we're supposed to be "athletes" ain't we? so, we have to have a shuttle to haul us 1/2 mile or so? (i'm exempting them that have some health issues...:angel sometimes a little ingenuity helps ease the pain...like an old two wheel golf cart. :RockOn:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Too long of a walk? Really? You have hours to take a leisurely walk yet it's too far? Look inward..........................


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The walk isnt any father then....newberry......paris.....west monroe.....to name a couple


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

bhtr3d said:


> The walk isnt any father then....newberry......paris.....west monroe.....to name a couple


I have never shot in newberry but cullman was a lot longer walk than west monroe and paris had shuttles. 


typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

I would rather do the cullman walk twice than I would walk the power lines in KY!


----------



## rolltidefan (Jul 4, 2012)

ditto about the powerlines....newberry is just as far also...


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome shoot. Great location! The ASA staff did an awesome job as well as the venders. I heard all weekend about price gouging at the local hotels. I paid $112 a night till I complained about ants in my room and they quickly reduced my bill to $69.00 a night. I ate at the Brandin' Iron just 5 miles west of Exit 310 and the food there was great! I look forward to going back next year. Thanx go out to Mike and the whole ASA Crew for doing an awesome job this year. See ya next year for sure!! :thumb:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

somebody mentioned the packets the chamber of commerce put together...wish i had opened it while i was there. some deals in there.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

tmorelli said:


> I have never shot in newberry but cullman was a lot longer walk than west monroe and paris had shuttles.
> 
> 
> typed slowly and with many errors on this touchscreen.......


shuttles?? we don't need no stinking shuttles. btw, i don't recall any shuttles serving the geezer ranges...must have sleep walked through that part.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Overall great location and great shoot. Rough ranges are expected in the first year. I agree shuttles were needed, I personally use the walk in as part of my mental preparation. Would have jumped on a ride out. Finished my first season in SR. Pro on a very high note and had my best shoot as a pro. Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## Tallcatt (Jul 27, 2003)

alligood729 said:


> I enjoyed the setup. The ranges were a good walk, but still not bad. Water was an issue, but only for the later shooters on Sat afternoon, at least on the K45 range...we were dry...but it was manageable. Sunday there was plenty.... Some of the lanes were kinda tight, but it made for some challenging shots. Overall, I think it was a great job by the city of Cullman, and the ASA. I'll be back next time.
> 
> Oh, it was a lot fun picking at Mike and Don with the "red solo cup" rendition I made up for them, but it was all Lorraine's idea....:grin: And I'm also very humbled to sing the national anthem every chance I get. Very thankful for the folks that put it on the line around the world, just to I can go spend a weekend with my friends shooting a bow.....:thumbs_up


Great Job on the National Anthem and Red Solo Cup !!! 

Here is a pic of the official ASA staff vehicle.









from Mike & Tracy and the Texas ASA Federation

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

The distance to the ranges weren't that far. If you went the "long" way from the upper parking field, down to the building the morning meeting was held...then across the campus to the ranges, the distance was just .67 of a mile to the ranges on the left fork of the Coca Cola trailer (I, J, etc). If you took the short cut down through the J/I ranges to the big parking field, the distance was just .30 of a mile.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

la.basscat said:


> Overall great location and great shoot. Rough ranges are expected in the first year. I agree shuttles were needed, I personally use the walk in as part of my mental preparation. Would have jumped on a ride out. Finished my first season in SR. Pro on a very high note and had my best shoot as a pro. Already looking forward to next year.


Congrats Doug on some fine shooting. 
DB


----------



## maineyotekiller (Oct 1, 2005)

I though it was a great shoot! The facility was top notch..As for the walk, it was long in Africa-like heat but, beats falling on my bow and tearing up equipment like I'm used to doing at the other tournaments (up north). The towns people were beyond description....Never felt so welcomed in a place in my life! (Don't have many friends..lol) Great tournament at a great location in a great town! As a matter of fact, I'm eating the last of my complimentary watermelons as I type this! Loved the watermelon and I hope they have it again next year!!!

Congrats ASA!


----------

